# Solved: Phone Question(s)



## LadyLC99 (Oct 17, 2010)

What exactly is a smartphone? 

If it runs Ios, android or windows, does that mean it is a smartphone? 

How are the operating systems on a phone updated? 
Or are they? 
Do you have to buy a new phone to get the newest os?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What exactly is a smartphone?


I doubt that you'll find a definition with which everybody agrees. To me it is a phone that also is a pocket sized computer.



> If it runs Ios, android or windows, does that mean it is a smartphone?


Yes (unless it is a tablet or PC).



> How are the operating systems on a phone updated?


With iOS you get a notice that an update is available. When you tell it to go ahead and update it will take over the phone until it is done. Depending on the size of the update you may be required to have at least 50% battery or plugged in, may want to use Wi-Fi instead of your cellular data, and may require you to do it through iTunes on a computer. I assume, but do not know from experience, that Android and Windows phones are updated in a similar manner.



> Do you have to buy a new phone to get the newest os?


No; but there are limits. For example, iOS8 is meant for the iPhone 6 but is good for iPhone 5. Not sure about iPhone 4, but surely iOS8 is not available for anything earlier than the '4'.


----------



## LadyLC99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you very much, your answers were helpful. 

If someone knows the answer for Android and Windows software updating, that would be great!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

